# MK1 - LED Bulbs for the MK1 Coupe & Roadster



## mullum

*A whole range of interior and exterior LED bulbs for the MK1 TT Coupe and Roadster*
Can supply LEDs for the MK2 if you know which bulbs fit your model ;-)

*For the COUPE ... *

*COUPE - LED Interior Lights (Complete Set x8) NEW*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=628329










*COUPE - LED Centre & Map Lights*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=524641










*COUPE - LED Vanity Lights*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=556001










*COUPE & ROADSTER - LED Glovebox, Tailgate & Boot Lights*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=597818










*ULTRABRIGHT VERSIONS - ALSO AVAILABLE*

viewtopic.php?t=739673

*For the exterior (Coupe & Roadster) ...*

*LED Sidelights*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=666266










*LED Numberplate Bulbs*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=626930










*LED Reverse and Rear Fog Light*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=642521


----------



## mullum

Can supply LEDs for the MK2 if you know which bulbs fit your model ;-)


----------



## mullum

Rear fog and reverse lights now available in 2 brightness options and a red version for clear lens symmetry clusters.
See link above for more information.


----------



## mullum

Now available : 6000k LED front fog lights* to match the sidelights. 2 brightness options to choose from.
6000k xenons also available, to give the whole front end a complete matching look. 
If you're fitting the "auto/coming home lights" switch and sensor - light with matching colour temperatures are the way to go ;-)
*the standard filaments bulbs are a lower colour temperature, but illuminate better in fog conditions than LEDs.


----------



## mullum

FREE Roadster map lights when you order any 2 sets of lights (sidelights, numberplate, rear fog & reverse, front fogs, glovebox & boot).

viewtopic.php?t=661386

*offer ended as I now supply proper fully working map lights for the Roadster. If you want some of the old ones I was giving away just pm me.


----------



## mullum

...


----------



## mullum

...


----------



## mullum

New LED Sidelights now available (link in first post).


----------



## mullum

I have a few coloured interior LEDs available if anyone fancies them (red or green). The centre light (coupe), glovebox, tailgate and boot (coupe and roadster). £4 each.
You keep the map lights white ;-)

viewtopic.php?t=681793


----------



## mullum

The custom made map lights I supply (the ONLY LED bulbs available ANYWHERE which work correctly) are down to the last 3 pairs. 
After the initial demand, it's now so slow as not to be worth my while to order more. If you're considering upgrading your interior lights to LED - do not miss out on these.


----------



## mullum

I have a limited number of ULTRAbright LED bulbs for the glovebox tailgate and boot (very latest LED technology).
These bulbs are twice as bright as the ones I normally supply (which are great !) - I thought I'd check them out and they're awesome, they'll really come into their own over winter ! Honestly they may be overkill for the glovebox, but for the tailgate and boot - these are the dog's danglies !
They'd actually make great sidelights for the mk2 (with w5w fitment).
PM me if interested, £4 each (vs £3 each for the standard LEDs I supply).


----------



## Cheikthisout

New to the forum, so hi all.

It may prove distasteful(!), but do you have red centre lights and white mirror lights for the interior? For the mk1; 2000.

Thanks


----------



## mullum

Hi there, yes mate - I have a red centre light, the two lights either side (map lights) are white (no red led ones exist). Anyway those are best kept white for reading ;-)
I also have red glovebox, tailgate and boot lights available. Green too :-D

.. anyway l've PM'd you


----------



## zerocake

Hello 

I'm not authorised to view the listed threads. But i am interested in purchasing the LED side lights and number plate lights.

Cam you PM me the details.

Thank you.


----------



## mullum

Pm sent


----------



## jacksew

Wish i could see it a while back lol I have already replaced mines and they are working finely.But yeah it feels good when we see good offers that are finally made for doing better for the customers. Its worth having in the ride have a good impact especially on highways drive is more comfortable.


----------



## mullum

^ don't bother trying to decipher that lol. It's not a real person, it's some kind of spam bot. Just the spam hasn't happened yet. Read "their" other posts ;-)


----------



## Cheikthisout

Haha I was trying my best to make sense of that post, was never going to happen.

Anyway, thanks for the LEDs, they look great. They'll look especially good when it no doubt starts getting dark and approaching winter in a month or two.

If red map lights ever become available, make sure to let me know!


----------



## mullum

Cheers, glad you like them. Will let you know.


----------



## jacksew

Lol mate i would have thought of the same thing if i was you but just to let you know i am the real person,Its just because i belong to a different region my way of writing is different so may be that is making you feel that. But because i am having a TT i felt the need of being here,I hope it made sense to you now.


----------



## mullum

Ha ! That's funny :lol: I should apologise, reading it again - it sort of does make sense actually. Makes more sense than some of the native speakers on here anyway ! :lol:


----------



## cookbot

Cheikthisout said:


> Haha I was trying my best to make sense of that post, was never going to happen.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the LEDs, they look great. They'll look especially good when it no doubt starts getting dark and approaching winter in a month or two.
> 
> If red map lights ever become available, make sure to let me know!


I've got a full red interior LED set you can have, was fun for while, then I got bored of my car looking like a brothal :lol:


----------



## mullum

Already sent him his set, but I couldn't supply RED map lights for him - are you sure the red map lights you have work properly Paul ? If so Im sure he'd love to get them from you 
Standard LED bulbs for the map lights only work during the courtesy period - after that they flicker. And even then, they have to be a specific design which are not easily obtained - hence the custom made lights I supply ;-)


----------



## Cheikthisout

Mullum, you've got competition mate 

But agreed, if you do have red map lights cookbot, I'd be interested but only if they work as reliably as Mullum's.


----------



## mullum

Now supplying ULTRAbright LEDs for the glovebox, tailgate and boot (great for the long winter nights approaching) : 
viewtopic.php?t=739673


----------



## roddy

The LEDs arrived this morning mate ,,, thank you. R


----------



## mullum

Pleasure roddy


----------



## roddy

all arrived mate, suitably tagged for fitting,,, thanks for excellent service... R


----------



## mullum

Oh good on Royal Mail - they've done well there 
If at first any of them don't work, turn them around the other way or just fettle them a bit. And always fit them with the light off (centre lights/numberplate/sidelights), where possible remove the bulb holder - fit the bulb - then reconnect the holder (glovebox/tailgate/boot/vanity).
The vanity lights turn on when the sliding mirror cover is opened.


----------



## boor

Hi

I know it's not the right place, but I'm "not worthy" to use sale forum. 
Would like to get a set of side and reg led's - will do paypal.
BTW how do you find FK High Tec?
Just goy these and will be fitting soon.
Thx


----------



## mullum

I find the high tec shocks very good 
Pm sent


----------



## Ciano91

Are you still selling these? Would take a set of LED bulbs for the mk1 audi tt, can you give me a price for all the ones you have for it cheers


----------



## mullum

Pm sent


----------



## woodybuzz

Hi Mullum,

I cant see the listing on the for sale section as i'm a new user but i'm intersted in a full interior set for a mk1 coupe and the number plate and side light bulbs.

Could you please get back to me.

Cheers,


----------



## mullum

Pm sent


----------



## huddott

Hi Mull, another newbie here, cant see the prices, could you let me know how much for a set of rear number plate lights for my roadster please. Thanks.


----------



## mullum

PMd


----------



## mullum

New ultrabright sidelights coming soon, but no longer supplying cosmetic front fogs.
Some of the links in the first post of this thread are a bit old now - for more up to date listings search in the marketplace. I'll try to update the links soon


----------



## M18NTT

Hi Mate,

Could you let me know if you still have a full set of interior LED's for a mk1 coupe (8 bulbs). If so, if you could confirm the price I'll sort out a payment through Paypal. Looking at the payment system I think I need your e-mail to do this so if you could PM me I'd be grateful.

Ta,

John


----------



## mullum

M18NTT said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Could you let me know if you still have a full set of interior LED's for a mk1 coupe (8 bulbs). If so, if you could confirm the price I'll sort out a payment through Paypal. Looking at the payment system I think I need your e-mail to do this so if you could PM me I'd be grateful.
> 
> Ta,
> 
> John


pm sent


----------



## M18NTT

mullum said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> Could you let me know if you still have a full set of interior LED's for a mk1 coupe (8 bulbs). If so, if you could confirm the price I'll sort out a payment through Paypal. Looking at the payment system I think I need your e-mail to do this so if you could PM me I'd be grateful.
> 
> Ta,
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent
Click to expand...

Payment sent for Ultra Bright set. I'd better go find my sunglasses 8) 8)


----------



## mullum

Received, and pm sent


----------



## M18NTT

mullum said:


> Received, and pm sent


Thanks very much. I had internal LED's in my previous TT and have always meant to change these ones too but never got round to it.

Cheers


----------



## stella_mud

When I tried using LER lights in my last MK1, they kept flickering and often didn't work at all. 
is that a known issue with dodgy bulbs or bad wiring? Don't really want to waste money on bulbs again that I need to remove shortly after.


----------



## stella_mud

Would be interested in a full interior set if you can confirm they'll all be good and not flawed like the last set I tried. 
Car is a 2006 mk1 quattro sport.


----------



## christopherr

Also interested in the full set for a MK1 2004 Coupe, how much would I be looking at?


----------



## mullum

The LED map lights I supply do not flicker, they are custom designed to work exactly like standard filament bulbs. "Off the shelf" LEDs will not work correctly (please read the description in my "map lights" listing). 
viewtopic.php?t=524641
All the other bulbs are chosen for their perfect fit, brightness and direction of light projection. Something which took a lot of testing, trial and error.
The Coupe interior set comes in either a "super bright" or "ultra bright" version (smd vs cree & cob). Excluding postage they're £30 or £36 for all 8 bulbs.

viewtopic.php?t=628329

There's also a Roadster set *COMING SOON* (4 bulbs) for £18 or £20 (super vs ultra).


----------



## stella_mud

How much brighter are the ultra? Don't wanna blind myself whenever I turn the light on!!


----------



## mullum

All LEDs come in various brightness options. None of them are known to cause blindness [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

the choice is as follows ...

1. keep the dull but warm glow of filament bulbs
2. have a nice bright white version to bring the lights up to date
3. fit these UltraBright versions which will make reading or finding something in the boot or glovebox much easier at night

The only lights which are directed straight into the eyes are the vanity lights (activated when lowering the sun visors and sliding open the vanity mirrors). The bulbs I supply for these are Super bright, but I can supply a less bright version for anyone who prefers that option- they're the same bulbs I provide for the rear numberplate.


----------



## stella_mud

I"ll take the ultra bright ones then please. And potentially numberplate ones too (price depending).
Can you PM me a price and a paypal account to send funds to?


----------



## mullum

stella_mud said:


> I"ll take the ultra bright ones then please. And potentially numberplate ones too (price depending).
> Can you PM me a price and a paypal account to send funds to?


PM sent


----------



## marsiz202

Braved the rain to fit these today! The are brilliant not like the cheap rubbish off ebay!

Thanks very much!


----------



## mullum

Ah nice one  
Love the car, great colour !


----------



## RachDS

Can you pm me a price for a full coupe set please (exterior and interior). Just the normal ones, not ultra bright. Thanks


----------



## mullum

Pm sent


----------



## Greeny2313

Could you pm me your complete price list for a mk1 coupe please


----------



## mullum

I take it you don't have access to the marketplace, I'll PM you.


----------



## mullum

If anyone is looking to replace their *halogen* dipped beams for whiter bulbs (to match the led sidelights I supply) - check these out : 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00NMEB ... ot_redir=1

http://www.autolamps-online.com/product ... ision.html

Factory *xenons* are 4300k colour temperature - the led sidelights available now are a good match. If you're replacing your tired old xenons - consider getting 5000k for a more modern look. New xenons are only £15 a pair, so no excuse if yours are old and dim !

£30 for a front end update (led sidelights and 5000k xenons).


----------



## Richbolt

Hi Mullum,

I'd like a full set of ultra brights for a mk1 coupe. Is there any chance you could PM me details and an email address I can use to reply to you if possible? I'm unable to sent PMs or look in the classifieds yet...

Thanks! 

Rich


----------



## mullum

Pm sent, please confirm you've received the message


----------



## woodybuzz

Hi Mullum,

Could you tell me how much it would be for just the two map bulbs and the main dome bulb please?

Thanks,


----------



## mullum

Pm sent, please confirm you've received the message


----------



## Wellsy40

Hi after some side light LEDs please mate


----------



## mullum

Pm sent


----------



## YSA107

PM sent re sidelights.


----------



## YSA107

Received the bulbs and fitted today. Really happy with the quality, thanks


----------



## mullum

You're welcome, glad your happy


----------



## DrJohnSmithUNIT

be interested in some map lights if you still supply them mullum.I can't PM not been member long


----------



## mullum

Pm sent


----------



## Mike2005

Mullum I'm afraid I can't PM you either. Can u pls send me details of LED sidelights you have.

Thank you

Mike


----------



## DrJohnSmithUNIT

Cheers looking forwards to being able to see mullum [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## bravozero

Got the interior and number plate LEDs today, and fitted them. Very happy with the result! Thanks a lot.


----------



## mullum

Pleasure, thanks for the feedback


----------



## Mark225TT

Could you please PM me with regards to the interior centre/map lights, glove box and vanity LEDs please

Thanks Mark


----------



## jgp-tt

Mullum, you have a pm


----------



## mullum

Mark225TT said:


> Could you please PM me with regards to the interior centre/map lights, glove box and vanity LEDs please
> 
> Thanks Mark


message sent 



jgp-tt said:


> Mullum, you have a pm


Replied


----------



## nataliejade

How much for the set of 8?


----------



## mullum

£30 or £33 if you upgrade the glovebox, tailgate and boot to ultra bright versions.
Post is £3 (1st class signed for).
Stephen (I'm the one with the Quattro brake light sticker)


----------



## Mark225TT

Highly recommend kit from Stephen,

Received mine promptly and excellent quality makes a real difference


----------



## mullum

Thanks Mark, much appreciated


----------



## Tonycross_

Hi, 
Does the £30 set include reverse led and fogs too? Could you pm me with what's included, thanks


----------



## mullum

The* interior* set consists of 8 bulbs, 2 of which are custom made.


----------



## nataliejade

Il go 4 the £33, Could you keep me a set away till the 16th please don't get paid until then  how much would you like for the brake light sticker?


----------



## mullum

Pm me when you're ready


----------



## zerocake

Hello  I was wondering if you have any LED sidelights that will be close to 4100k?

I currently have your "6 LED Version" but having changed my xenons from 5000k back to the standard 4100k they no longer match


----------



## mullum

I think you'll find the ones I supply currently are a much better match for standard "factory" colour temperature xenons. I've been testing new designs and come across a great one. They're also a lot brighter, but slightly more expensive than the ones you bought back in July. 
I also stock a "whiter" 6000k for xenons of that kelvin count. I'm running 8000k "mega bright" LED sidelights myself, they have a slightly purple tinge. Together with 6000k xenons I find the two a nice balance between visibility and aesthetics


----------



## RSSTT

Fitted my LED sidelights this weekend and they are much much better 8)


----------



## mullum

Thanks for letting me know cheers, glad you're happy with them


----------



## mullum

New state of the art LED bulbs in stock now, pm me for sidelights, numberplate and complete interior sets for the coupe and roadster.


----------



## mullum

New stock has arrived, including brand new CREE map lights! These things are like laser beams  Pictures are with the light diffuser removed so you can get a better idea ...

CREE :










SMD :










Bare in mind that the SMD are MUCH brighter than standard bulbs, and illuminate the cabin very well (along with the brand new COB centre light I now supply). The CREE bulbs will come in handy for those who want big illumination or sometimes need to read at night. 
I also have a MEGA bright centre light ( see image below), but the colour temperature is slightly bluer than the map lights. Available on request ;-)










Before running off to ebay looking for some - there are NO led bulbs available anywhere in the world that work properly! Only these *custom made* bulbs work correctly ;-)


----------



## Hoakser

Could you please PM me with regards to the MK1 LED Bulbs Exterior set(Headlights).


----------



## mullum

I don't do headlights, but I do sidelights - shall I pm you some info?


----------



## Hoakser

LED Sidelights i meant sorry,yes pm the info plz


----------



## mullum

Sure np, pm sent


----------



## mullum

Well that came to nothing! I think the username is supposed to be hoakster :lol:


----------



## mullum

Anyway, Roadster map lights now available! Custom made, specific design for the MK1 soft top - flicker-free super bright white LED bulbs. £10 pair delivered
viewtopic.php?t=985129


----------



## mullum

Coupe Interior sets now come in 2 flavours : super and ultra bright. £30 & 39 respectively, plus p&p from £1
viewtopic.php?t=919505
The "super" are bright white LED bulbs, specifically made and/or chosen to bring our cars interior up to date. The "ultra" offer another level of brightness, great for anyone reading under map lights, mooching in the boot, or fumbling through the glovebox ;-)
*No other map lights sold anywhere work properly, these are custom made.*
For the exterior, ultrabright LED sidelights (£15) viewtopic.php?t=666266
and rear numberplate bulbs (£8) viewtopic.php?t=626930
give a more modern xenon white look.


----------



## mullum

I find that sales of LEDs die down over the summer months - so I'm putting the service onto Ebay until the autumn. I won't be replenishing stock, so some items will be sold out. Sorry!
Due to fees they are a bit more expensive than buying direct, but the forum takes too much effort! I don't get usable message notifications and need to constantly repost listings. 
Until further notice - please use the ebay listings :
Coupe interior set SUPER : 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1697606855

Coupe interior set ULTRA :
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1697608723

Roadster Map lights (courtesy, interior) :
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1699745347

Coupe & Roadster Numberplate lights :
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1698043528

Sidelights are already sold out I'm afraid


----------



## L0wer

Hi mullum
The ebay links dont work anymore are you still supplying these . I'd be interested in a complete set in and out.
Thanks 
Brad


----------



## anthony_839

hi ,

i havent seen mullum in a while and i dont think he sells these any more

a few of us have these now which are good and work

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181461160561? ... EBIDX%3AIT

(i will remove once mullum comes back and sells them again )


----------



## L0wer

anthony_839 said:


> hi ,
> 
> i havent seen mullum in a while and i dont think he sells these any more
> 
> a few of us have these now which are good and work
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181461160561? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> (i will remove once mullum comes back and sells them again )


Thanks Anthony :wink:


----------



## eddytown

Hi
I'm looking for the LED bulbs for my MK1 Roadster, could you post contact details. 
Cheers


----------



## mullum

No longer supplied sorry


----------



## Gnoudzehc

anthony_839 said:


> hi ,
> 
> i havent seen mullum in a while and i dont think he sells these any more
> 
> a few of us have these now which are good and work
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181461160561? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> (i will remove once mullum comes back and sells them again )


Hi Anthony, would you (or anyone else) have link to the same for a MK1 roadster? I really would just need the interior map lights, but would buy a bundle if I had to.

Thanks in advance. CD


----------

